# How To Fiberglass



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm thinking of changing some of my damaged interior parts with fiberglass replacements. How hard is it to make fiberglass parts? Are there any write-ups anyone has on the subject? I'm always more of a do-it-yourselfer and would like to do it one day when I'm bored and have nothing to do. Is it possible for me to do it or should I pay someone else to do it?


----------



## blkstangman88 (Jan 9, 2005)

fixing damaged parts it easy, lil bit for figerglass on the back side with resine and bondo the front and send smooth. basicly with fiberglass u lay out a piece of fiberglass and dab the resin on, not speard it.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to make new fiberglass parts from OEM parts


----------



## blkstangman88 (Jan 9, 2005)

making new parts is difficult and time consuming. first ull need to make a mold of the piece ur trying to copy and then with that mold ull line it with plastic and make the piece u want...........lots of sanding.


----------



## ryan7o7 (May 6, 2004)

go to your local crafts store, pick up some plaster, make a mold. Line the mold with foil and masking tape. Mix up some resin , apply the fiberglass. Then pop out fiberglass, slap on some bondo. Sand it down, primer and paint it. Then you got yourself some new parts. Probably take a good few days to complete. Make sure you do all the parts at the same time, its alot easier.


----------

